# Canucks @ Leafs



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

just want to remind you all it's an early game tonight and the pre-game is on right now! 

GO LEAFS GO!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

me and my buddies at last years Leaf game


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

We should have a fish wager??? If the leafs win I'll give a Pertacola catfish to whoever takes the bet, so to a leafs fan what is your fish that you want to put up????


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's nice to see the Leafs back to winning ways. Hope they can keep it up and make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Vancouver it getting the blower ready. It's time to clean up. Lol. :bigsmile:


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

That was a goal, damn Zebra is being paid by Toronto, no interferance there at all.....


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

That was a Canuck goal, damn Zebras are paid off No Goalie interferance at all...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its because its against Toronto.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Glad to see Hodgson playing in TO.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Its because its against Toronto.


I agree fully....
GO NUCKS GO....


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

they call goalie interference against Kesler but right before the (good) goal he takes a stick in the chops, a punch in the face and a cross check to the back driving him headfirst into the boards and nothing called!!!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to Toronto????????remember it is the center of everything, sorry Monk....
On a side note this is a dam good game so far..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Kesler is a monster.
headshot!!1 straight up...haha


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

go nuckleheads go


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Slopster said:


> We should have a fish wager??? If the leafs win I'll give a Pertacola catfish to whoever takes the bet, so to a leafs fan what is your fish that you want to put up????


ok it's 2-2 in the second.... just looked in on this thread, great game so far!

I'll match your cat with a juvi angel fish just cause it's the easiest to catch! lol


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

3-2 anybody? ^^


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

monkE said:


> ok it's 2-2 in the second.... just looked in on this thread, great game so far!
> 
> I'll match your cat with a juvi angel fish just cause it's the easiest to catch! lol


Your on....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

OK 3-2 now.. let's do this boys!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Dang! Forgot it was on I was to busy spend the christmas money my grandma sent out at the LFS! got good deals atleast!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

4-2 Van love it.......


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

aww crap.....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh it's not over yet


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awww crap.........


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The leafs were playing so well. Great game to watch.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok when do you want to come pick up your fish  pm me


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, the Canucks managed to win this one - somewhat of a small comfort after losing 2 straight to two bottom-dwelling teams !!! Arghhh!
Next game is a bigee against the Wild - a "4 -pointer" as they say !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlid said:


> Dang! Forgot it was on I was to busy spend the christmas money my grandma sent out at the LFS! got good deals atleast!


The game will be replayed later tonight on CBC,


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

monkE said:


> ok when do you want to come pick up your fish  pm me


A very good game, we will discuss when i can get out there....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahaha!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The replay is starting right now on CBC. 11pm.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Had to watch the game late due to girlfriend's Christmas party.Great game all around.Luongo is on his game and so is the rest of the team.Jannik Hansen had a beauty.As mentioned already,the next game is going to be important.


----------

